# multiple tank rack



## wooferkitty

I am looking to build my first tank rack in the near future and I was wondering how to go about it I would lie to build a rack that can hold my 55g tank at waist level and have a shelf to hold 4-10g tanks. my plan is to do rams in these tanks and I am going to divide the big tank into smaller sections so does anyone know how I should go about this? thanks


----------



## emc7

There are a lot of old threads on this kind of thing. Try using the advanced search in the DIY section. There are also a whole bunch of builds on YouTube.


----------



## lohachata

here are a couple of my racks....

on right.....12' long..will hold 21 ten gallons or 18 fifteen gallons...










18' long...bu you can make it any length you want...but this one will hold 14 20 longs and 5 40 breeders....or 18 15 gallons or 20 10 gallons..










top row.....40 long and 3 33 longs...


----------



## leo86

Useful and competent to in this nation.., It is up in quality as well.


----------



## yannis2307

wuuut?????????


----------



## lohachata

it is just a bot yannis....it will soon be eliminated..


----------



## Vicdad999999

Bah, wish i read this post before I responded to the other, your last picture is what I think im going to try. looks more stable.


----------



## lohachata

vic....my little brother sat on that rack and it didn't budge...and he weighs 450 lbs...
the only rack i have where i used anything more than 2 x 4s is the one for my 125 and 135..the stand holds both tanks and is of all 2 x 4 construction except for the top front and back rails....they are 2 x 6s.....
construction is relatively simple and extremely strong...

current fishroom.....
you can see the 125 and 135 at the far end..


the stand on left will hold 2 48" long tanks..




each lower section will hold 3 30" long tanks such as 20 long or 29...or a 30,40 or 50 breeder which have footprints of 36 x 18..my "short rack is just over 14' and will hold 6 20H and 1 25xt on top row..7 15s on middle row , and on the bottom will be 4 40 breeders in front and 4 29s(or 30 longs if i can find them.) along the back.
on the back part of the middle row there will be a number of 2.5s for killies and such... 




the backside of the wife's rack with 5 gallon tanks...


----------



## Vicdad999999

I dont know how you dont cringe doing water changes in those bottom tanks, I build all my tank stands with 2x4s, even the 125s and the 150, they look rough but solid. With the exception of my first try at a stacking stand. (In the other thread.) I only have 2 metal stands one is with 2 20 longs i use for qt, and the 2 40 breeders of which bottom is filled just no fish as i dont want to do water changes in it its so painfully slow. I tried using a powerhead to help move the water faster into the bucket but a hose that can sometimes fly off shooting water everywhere put an end to that. Seeing that stand with the top tank pushed back looks like it would offset any balance issues I had with mine. Definetly have to build something like that in the next few weeks.


----------

